# B&W photo of 4 BBWs around a car



## Chuggernut (Jun 4, 2020)

I think we all have seen this photo, from long ago:  . What is the story behind it? And who is that lady with the long dark hair in the middle? I always loved her.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 5, 2020)

I want to say it was part of Volkswagen's marketing strategy to show the interior room of the Beetle, In the 60's, it was a "thing" to see how many people you could squeeze in to a Beetle or telephone booth. I may be wrong though.


----------

